# A head for the slingbow



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the new style head for my sling-bow it is working out very well.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

Now that is going to be nice.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

<3


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## xfred (Jan 21, 2014)

I like your starship 24-50 !!! excelent workmanship, very efficient, effective design, great camo paintjob, thanks for sharing!


----------

